# CAPE TOWN | Century City Development News



## ilan (Mar 24, 2009)

SYDNEY said:


> This ilan is abusing his medication, you are pathetic mate and you have been warned before *NOT* to steal photographs and spam the forums. Unbelievable !


bite me asswipe


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

ilan said:


> You might want to talk to my legal team then seeing as i purchased the rights to this photograph. If you are the photographer ... you have lost the rights to any claim of this image. I have it. Please leave me your info so that my legal team can get in touch with you.


Then please produce the original!  If you have purchased the rights I have not received my money. :banana:


----------



## ClubWorld (May 4, 2009)

Cape Town looks stunning definitely the most prominent city in Africa


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

ilan, well done for your efforts, but it is advised that IF you are using other people's pictures, that you either get their consent and/or under the picture, give the origin/name of photographer. - I notice some of my pictures here too.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

License







All rights reserved by AJAY B2010


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Before*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Crystal Towers Hotel and Spa*

*








*



*Crystal Towers / Vivid Architects*


18
Sep 2010

By Sebastian J — Filed under: Hotels and Restaurants ,Mixed Use ,Office Buildings ,Residential ,Structures , Cape Town, South Africa, Vivid Architects

Courtesy of Vivid Architects

South Africa-based *Vivid Architects* shared with us their project “Crystal Towers”. The development comprises a 5 star hotel, 90 luxury residences, a standalone office building, and a 80m steel suspension foot bridge. More images after the break.
 Courtesy of Vivid Architects  Courtesy of Vivid Architects  Courtesy of Vivid Architects
 Courtesy of Vivid Architects  Courtesy of Vivid Architects  Courtesy of Vivid Architects
 Courtesy of Vivid Architects  Courtesy of Vivid Architects  east elevation
 north elevation  west elevation  site plan


----------

